# Kindle cover sewing pattern?



## Jenjen

Anyone know where I could find instructions on how to sew my own Kindle cover?  I haven't gotten a response from Frank at Strangedog whether or not he will have time to do a special order for me and I really need a cover.


----------



## tessa

Do you sew?


Tessa


----------



## Jenjen

Yes,  I sew


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you considered decorating the included cover?


----------



## Jenjen

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you considered decorating the included cover?


I have but I'm not sure how to go about doing it where it would still fold back when reading.


----------



## love2read

I have several cloth book covers for traditional books. I think it would be easy enough to sort of follow that as a pattern for covering the original cover. It would only need a few changes to be able to make a pattern to cover the original cover. I am going to try it by taking my original cover and open it up on a piece of cardboard. Take a pencil and trace it then add and additional 1/4-1/2 inch all the way around. I can use that for a pattern knowing the correct size to cut fabric. You can make the inside flaps the same way. Then sew them together.

If you do it right, you will be able to change the color of the cover as easily as changing the cloth cover of a book.

You will need to use velro to attach the Kindle and keep it secure though.

But I think you need to use velco for Strangedog covers and have the choice of velcro for Oberon anyway.

I'm going to try one in the next few days sometime. If it works out I'll let you know.

If you don't like the original cover because it isn't very secure but like the way it folds back completely flat. Sewing a cover with your favorite fabric and using velcro is a good alternative.

Lynn M.


----------



## love2read

Jenjen said:


> I have but I'm not sure how to go about doing it where it would still fold back when reading.


I took a traditional cloth book cover and put it over my original Kindle cover and realized that the only thing holding it back from folding competely was the thickness of the cloth cover batting.

When I make mine I will use the thinnest batting I can find or not use it at all. I don't think the fabric itself will keep it from folding completely back like it should.

Lynn M


----------



## Jenjen

love2read said:


> I have several cloth book covers for traditional books. I think it would be easy enough to sort of follow that as a pattern for covering the original cover. It would only need a few changes to be able to make a pattern to cover the original cover. I am going to try it by taking my original cover and open it up on a piece of cardboard. Take a pencil and trace it then add and additional 1/4-1/2 inch all the way around. I can use that for a pattern knowing the correct size to cut fabric. You can make the inside flaps the same way. Then sew them together.
> 
> If you do it right, you will be able to change the color of the cover as easily as changing the cloth cover of a book.
> 
> You will need to use velro to attach the Kindle and keep it secure though.
> 
> But I think you need to use velco for Strangedog covers and have the choice of velcro for Oberon anyway.
> 
> I'm going to try one in the next few days sometime. If it works out I'll let you know.
> 
> If you don't like the original cover because it isn't very secure but like the way it folds back completely flat. Sewing a cover with your favorite fabric and using velcro is a good alternative.
> 
> Lynn M.


Thanks Lynn, do you already have a cloth cover for your kindle? If you do, is there anyway that you can post a photo of the inside? I'm such a visual person that it would help me decide how to construct the pieces together.


----------



## pidgeon92

Here's a couple of ideas from our members:

Kindle's new outfit

Our Kindle Covers


----------



## FishingInOregon

There is a blog post with Kindle Cover tutorial at schnitzelandboo.blogspot.com.  You can purchase the completed cover at schnitzelandboo.com or schnitzelandboo.etsy.com.  I have one and they are perfect.  There are two extra pockets (I use one for my cell phone and the other for my cord).  Good luck.


----------



## karichelle

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you considered decorating the included cover?


What included cover?


----------



## pidgeon92

karichelle said:


> What included cover?


That post was from 2008. When the original Kindle was sold, it came with a cover.


----------



## karichelle

LOL...okay...I was trying to figure out if there was supposed to be something else in the box that I was missing or what. Guess it got bumped.


----------

